# Rice Without Rain by Minfong Ho



## discipleofWORD (May 26, 2005)

_Rice Without Rain_. Wow..

If you're craving for a great historical fiction book, read _Rice Without Rain_. It is about a girl name Jinda living on small village in Thailand during the 1970s.

As I read this book, the vivid details help me to see all this happening in my mind like a movie. Also the author does an amazing job of capturing the moment of the revolution that takes place later in the novel. 

:4stars:


----------

